# Flamingo this time of year



## Nattybluedread (Dec 12, 2021)

I’ve only fished there a handful of times years ago. Heading down at the end of the week. What’s my best bet, outside flats and shorelines or backcountry? Primarily fly but bringing spin rods as well.


----------



## ShallowTails (2 mo ago)

You can't go wrong on either side, but I would say Florida Bay has been good. Figure out the tides and find the mullet.
Good luck.


----------



## Gheenoeman52 (2 mo ago)

Bring lots of insect repellent. 
it’s where the army goes to test theirs!


----------



## saafrican (Jul 2, 2016)

I used to kayak fish there a few years ago . A park ranger when asked where was the best place to fish . Said the oyster beds south of Smallwoods ,on the main land and the the mangroves. What about all the canals deep in the mangroves we asked . Nope off small woods and the mangroves. So that's where we fished . Just passing on some local knowledge


----------



## saafrican (Jul 2, 2016)

Opps sorry Was referring to Chokolskee But Everglades city , Flamingo as you come out of the visitors center turn left and stay close to the shore heading to Joe Kemp Key and Christian point . Fish that area and deeper into Snake Bight Chanel . You dont say what boat you have , and how shallow you can go . BEWARE on an out going tide you dont get trapped on sandbank . THE MUD IS VERY VERY SOFT and dont try and push your boat . If you go right to MICMAC lagoon and INGRAM lake be aware of big alligators and sharks . That area is call JURASIC PARK for a reason .


----------



## saafrican (Jul 2, 2016)

If you operate a motorized vessel in the park you will need an EVERGLADES NATIONAL PARK BOATER CERTFICATE that you can do on one .


----------



## Nattybluedread (Dec 12, 2021)

I know all about the mud 😂. I have a Gheenoe with a 9.9 and a trolling motor. The tide will be rising all morning with high around 1pm, which is why I chose this day. I have the boaters certificate. I’ve been busting my ass all year so this is a break from the rat-race, any fish is a bonus.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Right now there's a ton of freshwater up inside.. so Florida Bay and its islands are a great bet and right next to Flamingo. If you can make the long run out to the gulf coast.... from Cape Sable northwards - the fall bait run is in full swing - and everything is chewing along most shorelines, creek, and river mouths... This weekend upcoming you'll have an incoming tide until just after 12 noon at the mouth of the Shark River (an hour later on Sunday). The low at Flamingo is 9:40 in the morning on Saturday... Good luck - I'll be out of Flamingo on Thursday then over at Everglades City on Saturday... been keeping busy...


----------



## Nattybluedread (Dec 12, 2021)

Thanks Bob


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

ShallowTails said:


> You can't go wrong on either side, but I would say Florida Bay has been good. Figure out the tides and find the mullet.
> Good luck.


Raul, how's the algae bloom? It had started moving west before Ian, but I understand it's bad back to the East again. Have you been able to find clean water?


----------



## Fernando Perez (May 7, 2021)

DBStoots said:


> Raul, how's the algae bloom? It had started moving west before Ian, but I understand it's bad back to the East again. Have you been able to find clean water?


I was at flamingo about 2 weeks ago and the water was pretty clear even near flamingo. I was also trying out new areas I had never been to on the east side of whipray basin and I ran into a flat where the grass was covered in some type of red algae. I’m no scientist but it didn’t look healthy.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Fernando Perez said:


> I was at flamingo about 2 weeks ago and the water was pretty clear even near flamingo. I was also trying out new areas I had never been to on the east side of whipray basin and I ran into a flat where the grass was covered in some type of red algae. I’m no scientist but it didn’t look healthy.


Thanks, Raul. It had been just the opposite before Ian


----------



## ShallowTails (2 mo ago)

DBStoots said:


> Raul, how's the algae bloom? It had started moving west before Ian, but I understand it's bad back to the East again. Have you been able to find clean water?


Most of the flats out front of Flamingo have cleaned up, and almost to clear. Most of the algae that I was seeing was more towards Twin Key, Barns and Rabbit, that has cleared up as well in so some areas, except it bounces from one basin to the next. 
East of Flamingo has some dirty/stained water, allot of it has to due with the amount of fresh water pumping out of the creeks.


----------



## Nattybluedread (Dec 12, 2021)

I wasn’t able to go when I planned, now going later this month. Instead of an AirBNB outside the park, I’m considering one of the Eco Tents at Flamingo. Has anyone stayed in one and care to share your experience? It would be nice not having to schlep all my camping gear and have an actual bed.


----------

